# Caring for leather luggage



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I've inherited an old leather suitcase that could use some care. Can I use the same leather conditioner I use on my shoes to clean it up? I also have leather furniture wipes that may work, but I'm at a loss as to what to use on luggage. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*Leather Luggage*

Use lexol brand leather conditioner. It is designed for use on saddlery but is also great on shoes and other leather. I have used it for many years with very good results.


----------



## Count Bassie (Oct 2, 2007)

I second the Lexol recommendation. Many people will use a petroleum or vaseline based product for leather, but while this sort of stuff may make the leather look good in the short run, it will ultimately dry out the leather. So, unless you're trying to waterproof something ( a leather motorcycle jacket, for instance), go with Lexol.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Gentlemen,

Funny this came up, just did my leather luggage this past weekend. I agree with Lexol conditioner. I do use mink oil and do a yearly application, if not longer. You need the water protection over time.If you use your luggage frequently.
I disagree with it looking old. Some of my luggage is 20 plus years.It looks very good.
Again, using a good cream, and doing it enough.
I try to do my leather every 3-4 months . This include my planner etc.With a leather cream.
My luggage is the old Hartman, made very well, and looks great with good care.

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Lexol does work well, but I have had a peculiar problem with the product: if I have recently treated a piece of luggage (in this particular instance, a Coach shoulder bag) and carry it while wearing a light colored suit, it tends to rub off on the suit. I do not know if it is the dye in the leather that is brought to the surface by the Lexol or what, but it was damned difficult to get out of the suit, so I do offer this caveat.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

If the luggage needs serious restoration, there's a product called Leatherique that some of my friends have used in restoring leather upholstery in their cars and rave about. It's a multiple process item and it's quite pricey. IIRC, around $70, but that's enough to refinish several car seats.

https://leatherique.com/products.htm


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

In a short thread called "Leather Briefcase Cleaning?" in the Trad forum, I had mentioned using the auto leather cleaner and conditioner Zaino. see www.zainobros.com This stuff is really good for all leathers, though I don't own a jacket to test. Bill


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Excellent luggage cleaning & conditioning advice here. 

I also put a few fabric softener sheets in my suitcases between use for a nice smell.


----------

